# I'll appreciate any help, but will understand if you instead tend to other users.



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Mainly, I'd like to know how I can get started with really figuring out my type. Maybe experienced "typers" could ask me specific questions regarding dominant function? 

I have tested as INTP officially, but I was sleep deprived and depressed during the time and resulted as an INTP. My scores were: 16/20 I/E 12/8 Intuition/Sensing 10/10 Feeling/Thinking (I was directed either by the test booklet or the teacher to select Thinking due to being male) 13/7 Perceiving/Judging

Also, I admittedly did not know the exact meaning of some words in the select the "right" word bit. For the preferred situations, I couldn't answer with full integrity since I had no experience to contrast with spending time alone. 

Otherwise, I have received INFP a couple times, ISFP a couple other times, once ISTP, another time INTJ and once I scored ENTP. Each time I attempted to understand the functions involved with each type and managed to confuse myself further. Most of the time, I cannot determine the introversion and extroversion differences of each function. It all may as well mean the same to me. 

I've filled out a questionnaire and asked about Fi and Fe before, but in trying to appear objective I may have failed to be honest with my answers. 

Here are links to the two prior posts I've made: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/436618-let-me-help-you-help-me-type-myself-please.html#post13962610

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/401090-am-i-infp-intp-based-lack-feeling-dumb-fe-stoic-fi.html#post12836106

I guess you can feel free to browse through my past posts. Only three pages are on my profile.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm thinking...ISFP.
My initial thought was ISTP but some bits of what you said seem really Fi to me. Particularly:


> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> - don't act fake around me. done. that's it. Oh wait, if your a pedophile, unnecessarily gave a kid up for adoption, or abuse your child, I will desperately want to beat the shit out of you. I'll try a more peaceful, perhaps you could say rational, approach first because I don't want to be arrested. Imagine the following: if I were on a train heading home to a kid and partner, then would I want to mess up that night for one asshole? No.
> How did I develop these values? I was abandoned at some point during or after infancy for about three days in the mother's apartment before my maternal grandmother apparently stopped by and found me. I was sent to an orphanage when she received my younger half-brother and realized she was too old to care for any toddler.
> A situation like that has led me to seek genuine people (lies happen and I let them go, a person just has to provide the reasons behind the lie -- maybe he's socially awkward and felt he had to pretend to be someone else). As for the looking out for kiddos thing, that's self-explanatory.


However, I can see ISTP as well still.
I'm not very good at typing though. Hopefully someone better will come along and help -- but there's my two cents.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, regardless of accuracy, thanks for the two cents. It seems that ISTP or ISFP is moving in the right direction. Interestingly, as a kid I would constantly try to create detailed environments for hundreds of toy soldiers I owned. Once I had arranged a setting, I then had to play out a story line I tried to imagine with backgrounds for various characters. They needed to have imagined families, emotions, and I tried to implement whatever a nine year old imagines as politics and nations. My younger brother (definitely an I/ESTP) thought it was stupid to disrupt something after having spent hours setting everything up. I read a lot of stories too and was heavily influenced by Brian Jacques and "Ivanhoe." In grammar school, I didn't care too much about whether I hung out with other people. I was content with drawing. Starting high school, I found myself awkwardly trying to get invited to join groups of people. Please excuse the word vomit.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

So yeah, enjoy this new platter of word vomit!

I don't know if this is Ti or not, but I do often space out in thought and speech to either consider a few side topics related to one immediate point for the main topic or to check myself for having made an error. Except I've only started doing that in the last three years. Consider as well that I am drunkard-piss awful at times setting up arguments. Oh, and I have since childhood had moments of trying to understand a sense of nothingness. First it began with considering death with no afterlife. Near my first year of college the thoughts turned to considering the lack of a god, at least of the kind people generally envision. I've stopped this since I recently had a panic attack in one of these moments of zoning out. Which leads to my next thought (which I wrote before writing this "first" paragraph). 

Also, in one of the questionnaire answers, I claim to prefer not pondering for the sake of it. This is slightly misleading. I ponder too much than may be healthy for me. Having been stuck inside my own head for days at a time leaves me feeling alienated. I'm worried each time I snap out of a semi-conscious state of just feeling separate from my body. Almost literally, I can feel like a formless...thing simply existing in a mechanism which moves on its own. This occasionally happens when just walking around in public.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm creating this comment to help myself gather my thoughts, but allow others to disagree with the type choice. 

ISFP. That is my conclusion, though I'm not entirely sure what I'm basing this conclusion on. I'm still confused, as I have met two other ISTPs from my art courses, and we have difficulty relating. They seem fairly confident with their image and typically are friendly. I am not. Then again, there's a likely chance that I'm aspie (never been diagnosed, but I share a large number of the characteristics; more than I can easily imagine as coincidental) but I don't know how that relates, if at all. Later.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Meoleme Jumal said:


> I'm creating this comment to help myself gather my thoughts, but allow others to disagree with the type choice.
> 
> ISFP. That is my conclusion, though I'm not entirely sure what I'm basing this conclusion on. I'm still confused, as I have met two other ISTPs from my art courses, and we have difficulty relating. They seem fairly confident with their image and typically are friendly. I am not. Then again, there's a likely chance that I'm aspie (never been diagnosed, but I share a large number of the characteristics; more than I can easily imagine as coincidental) but I don't know how that relates, if at all. Later.


My sister is an aspie. She might be Fe, for example, she decided to get contacts because people were calling her ugly with her glasses (she went back to glasses though when she got the contacts stuck in her eyes lol). I thought an Fi dom wouldn't do something like that, but I confuse Fe/Fi a lot. She acts Fi in a lot of ways that would turn into a tangent if I were to explain. I have her pegged as an Fi dom, for now. 

This is my take. I've also pondered if Aspie means difficulty with typing but I no longer buy it. I know several aspies. They are, in some ways, similar. Of course they would be; if there wasn't a behavior pattern unique to a specific group of people, where would we have gotten the diagnosis from? But in many aspects, they are their own people. No two aspies are the same. They're going to share some symptoms, but their personalities will be distinct. 

I've read that aspergers makes your personality, and I have to disagree. Yes, I'm sure aspies couldn't imagine being anything else, and that it shapes their lives in many ways, but I don't think it should be what defines you. I think the notion that you have your personality because of your aspergers (or any diagnosis, btw) is damaging, as it limits all that you are to a singular archetype. I witnessed this with my sister. "Oh, she's an aspie, so she can't do xxxx". I think it delayed her development in many ways. I always think we should view people as people first, diagnosis second, since when we use a label to define someone, we filter and bias their true personality and potential. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

hoopla said:


> I've read that aspergers makes your personality, and I have to disagree. Yes, I'm sure aspies couldn't imagine being anything else, but I don't think it should be what defines you. I'm sure the syndrome effects a personality in many ways, but I don't think that's all a person is.* I think the notion that you have your personality because of your aspergers (or any diagnosis, btw) is damaging, as it limits all that you are to a singular archetype.* I witnessed this with my sister. "Oh, she's an aspie, so she can't do xxxx". I think it delayed her development in many ways. I always think we should view people as people first, diagnosis second, since when we use a label to define someone, we filter and bias their true personality and potential. But that's just my opinion.


Ah, well I included that bit about myself just in case it does have relevance. I do not define myself much by any label nowadays. All this typing stuff is just a hobby for me after three years of nonsensical obsession.

Continuing my last comment, I think the only reason I'm going with an S type is due to an uncanny ability I have for hands on creative activities. For example, my first time working with a malleable material resulted in the following:
View attachment 293026
View attachment 293034
View attachment 293042


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Meoleme Jumal said:


> Ah, well I included that bit about myself just in case it does have relevance. I do not define myself much by any label nowadays. All this typing stuff is just a hobby for me after three years of nonsensical obsession.
> 
> 
> To continue on my last comment, I think the only reason I'm going with an S type is due to an uncanny ability I have for hands on creative activities. For example, my first time working with a malleable material resulted in the following:
> ...


I didn't mean to apply that to you; I just know many people have that notion (even diagnosed aspies) and I really disagree with it.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

I determined I am likely secondary Fe. So, INFJ or ISFJ? Ni or Si... I think Ni, if only because I spend lots of time in thought. Well, that and I've been wanting to deny the possibility of Intuition due to the simple, higher chance of being an S than N. Also, I've been afraid of falling to the "Ns are special" bias; the risk of which new hobbyists apparently ignore when first typing themselves. For what it's worth, blatant S types have never held my attention during conversation. Unless we share a hobby, this person and I can only converse for about twenty minutes before slight discomfort settles between us. Those people who can be blatantly considered N types, however, can talk with me for an hour or two without noticing the time pass. Even if we don't share common knowledge, we hear one another out and jump into talking about hypothetical situations. For example, what if we each went into the past with a cell phone or other modern tech and met da Vinci. That particular conversation grew out of a discussion of early methods of surgery. Many laughs were shared that afternoon. I have met an S type who just looked at me with a confused look when I tried starting a similar conversation. Of course, I have met a few sensors who were just as into these topics. I may be like them. But I don't know for sure. 

Now, I'd like to know, how might an ISFJ differ from the INFJ(I hope he really is an INFJ) in this video:






I'd like to know the differences and similarities, because the INFJ acts very much like myself. I do not, however, want to jump to poorly formed conclusions.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Could I bother you to ask how you came to the conclusion that you use Fe? In what way do you behave like the INFJ? Etc...it might help.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmm...I basically looked back on how I've interacted with people. I realized that I focus too often on other people's worries and concerns; sometimes forgoing a personal interest to provide aid. If conflict arises among my friends, I typically try stepping in to smooth out a situation. Afterwards, any affected party I'll approach in a steady manner and let them vent on to me. Considering that I don't often take sides, I can do this for each person. _What I think confused me is my tendency to easily push those projected problems out of me; really, they're not actually my problems._ When my maternal grandmother (from one of the situations I offer in the original post) died, I felt not for her or myself but my mother. I forgot that bit since, as mentioned, I let it go a few days later. Also, I have some of the outward body "language" as used by that guy and Willem Defoe (it's like seeing myself in the future, watching that man). Apparently, that can be a sign of Fe use. Anxiety about being "male" passed down to me from my father (as was passed down by his and so on) left me for awhile (while taking strong add meds) appearing fragile. Broke that damn chain of misery  about three years ago. Since then I grew aware that I enjoyed talking to people, especially if I amused them. Oh yeah, some of my friends I've called out in conversation for being deceptive to which they just go "how did you...?" I hear this is an Fe kind of thing. Lol, my best friend is an entj (a manipulative one), and I often just trip him up when he tries his shit with me. He uses me as common day therapy, too. Understand that the link with three situations was written while drunk and in a bit of a foul mood; so the descriptions are grimly tinged. 

Why did I think Fi? I thought these were evident of inner values. Except I do act with moral ambiguity in various situations in which I'm sure that lead Fi users stick to specific values. This may not be relevant, please let me know if indeed this is so.
The only real value I've held myself consistently to is the caring for kids thing. Then again, I do mention that I would, depending on circumstances, let things slide. 


I need to read more on Ni and Si. Probably Fi too, since it's been a nuisance to figure out.

Edit: Scratch the high Fe possibility, I'm sure I have that function but at best it's a tertiary. What dom or aux function would on its own resemble Fe, or help to bring it out? Clearly, an extroverted function. But I'm sure of lead introversion. So, this provides INTP (have I run full circle again?) or ISTP. Of the two, INTP is what a friend stated seemed most likely with a much higher focus on Ne. Additionally, I asked another friend to tell me which of our common friends I most relate to. Immediately he responded with the names of a confirmed INTP (Pretty sure he's entp), another two INTPs, and three INTJs. One INFP. Does like usually attract like in high school years...? Man, crappy as it sounds, the only people who get along with me seem to be intuitives. But INTPs are apparently less wordy than I have proven with these posts. I think. Maybe I'm ENTP? I relate with a lot of the ones on here, though they'd probably disagree on me being one.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Actually, which types are likely to throw out random info, thoughts, and in general have a poor filter? A poor filter for both words and actions. For example, I once pulled up a porn video while with some people I had known then only for about two weeks. Why? I wanted to test their limits, see their reactions. Know how I would likely interact with them for the rest of the semester. One guy just says, "wait are you watching porn?" His roommate freaked out. At the end of the semester I was a decent pal with both of them.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Silly editing restriction...I wouldn't have to spam posts when I want to add another blurb. Earlier, I meant to say I was comparing myself to two other ISFPs, not ISTPs, on the first page of this thread.

Pfff, based on the way these posts have been written/presented and the info explained, could one say I'm ENTP? Should I fill out a new questionnaire?


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Right, I may have been really confused when considering Fe use. I'm likely either ISFP or INFP. 

Now, I'd like to know if my understanding of the Ne/Si Se/Ni pairs is correct. Does Si give grounding and real life understanding to Ne ideas and creations (which are usually abstract); and does Ni provide meaning for Se ideas and creations which, If I have it right, usually result from the manipulation of reality as it already appears? So, the former pairing is to turn something outlandish into a more recognizable form, whereas the latter is providing underlying meaning for what may mostly have been created for visual effect?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Meoleme Jumal said:


> Right, I may have been really confused when considering Fe use. I'm likely either ISFP or INFP.
> 
> Now, I'd like to know if my understanding of the Ne/Si Se/Ni pairs is correct. Does Si give grounding and real life understanding to Ne ideas and creations (which are usually abstract); and does Ni provide meaning for Se ideas and creations which, If I have it right, usually result from the manipulation of reality as it already appears? So, the former pairing is to turn something outlandish into a more recognizable form, whereas the latter is providing underlying meaning for what may mostly have been created for visual effect?


That sounds like a great description, especially from an artistic perspective, sounds right. Which do you think you use?



> Actually, which types are likely to throw out random info, thoughts, and in general have a poor filter? A poor filter for both words and actions. For example, I once pulled up a porn video while with some people I had known then only for about two weeks. Why? I wanted to test their limits, see their reactions. Know how I would likely interact with them for the rest of the semester. One guy just says, "wait are you watching porn?" His roommate freaked out. At the end of the semester I was a decent pal with both of them.


This makes me think Ne (dom or aux). I suppose it could be Se as well but this seems like an extremely ENTP story.

I'm curious what others would be typing you. My vote right now is for ISFP but I'm really not sure.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Actually, that thought came to mind while thinking of some weird art ideas. I'll try to order the order of thoughts.
Try to understand that these things just came to me in their own moments. 
Dark Knight clips of Joker --> Read an analysis of why Burton's Batman was better --> Began thinking of the weird stitched together figures in some of Burton's animated films --> began thinking of a costume idea of a wool body suit. It would be stitched together in various places with some seams popping open and I'd make it look like slime or worms were falling out (my mind jumped back to batman and scarecrow in particular) --> then I though that it could be part of a performance piece with a wool man frantically skipping and dancing around various sized babies which would be marionettes and have animatronic jaws so they'd chomp while puppeteers moved them along. --> Hey did I just use Ne/Si, I think so (yeah not necessarily, I know, in which case I'm utterly wrong), but then as contrast that would mean that Se/Ni might work this whatever way --> hurry up and post thought before forgetting it! --> Started from the bottom, now we here.

That dorm story...would a lead Fi user do that? I did go to an all boys high school which had its shenanigans. I knew one confirmed INFP there who was in his own way kind of weird like this as well. Actually, by behavior and appearance we were often mistaken for one another until I grew an extra inch. Also, I filled out V2 of Jinsei's questionnaire-- page 10, I think, on his thread. One poster said likely INFP. But, I'll wait for more opinions. 
I've been complicating this too much.

New realization, I relate most to feeling types, but, especially with total strangers, I can look like a thinking type. But the thinking feels forced, and I lose train of thought somewhat easily.

Should I post a video?


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

Here are the results of my first go on the stickied SLOAN link. Most likely type: reserved. Sloan result: RCUEN 
Extroversion: 22% Orderliness: 22% Emotional stability: 44% Accommodation ~45% Inquisitiveness: ~40% (pc crashed after taking it and the results went with it)

RCUEN: 
not easily hurt (my life disagrees with this), does not need things to add up perfectly, keeps emotions under control (more like covered, but sure), spends more time in solitary activities than group activities, when ending an association - tends to stop all communication without explanation (I don't know if this is the last time, really. Also, it would hurt me too much if the person is a loved one.), does not readily admit mistakes (ok, this has some truth), underachiever, not known for generosity(doesn't mean I'm not), level emotions, does not care what people think(actually, I care a lot, but I've learned that I can't let people see that side of me), does not fit in, more logical than abstract (uhh, my logic falters very easily), does not value tradition, uninterested in leadership, not impressionable (bullshit. my insecurities leave me copying other people's personalities), not prone to envy(half true), values money over acceptance(Nope! Wrong. So, so wrong.), not open about feelings, unproductive, values solitude, not very happy, pessimistic, plain appearance(plain like looking standard or plain like wearing old clothes?), inflexible(?), won't do much to avoid rejection, not afraid of doing the wrong thing(depends on the situation), underachiever, does not accept people as they are(I'm sure I don't do that), unable to stand up for self, slow to forgive(but I rarely need to), not that interested in others, does not care about image(I don't know what this means), not prone to giving compliments, rarely prepared(depends on the situation), quiet around strangers, does not like touchy feely people (I don't like them touching me; otherwise, they can touch each other all day. Right in front of me. In my room.), avoids responsibilities, avoids difficult reading material(I can read it, just don't want to necessarily. Plus it depends on the subject and my mood.), rarely reinvents self, does not like to lead, not prone to worrying (except, I worry a lot).


Now a combination of these two makes more sense to me: http://similarminds.com/global5/rluei.html http://similarminds.com/global5/sluei.html
Actually, this one hits me well: RLUAI 

moody, not good at sports, low energy level, unable to speak up for self, avoidant, depressed, withdrawn, attracted to things associated with sadness, easily frightened, feels defective, lonely, no self confidence, easily discouraged, avoids crowds, backs down when threatened, easily intimidated, socially unskilled, loner, unproductive, late with work, prone to health problems, focuses on fantasies more than reality, self loathing, wounded at the core, easily hurt, often sad, becomes overwhelmed by events, fearful, rarely prepared, fears doing the wrong thing, often aware how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, feels untalented, quiet around strangers, prone to addiction, doubting, anxious, easily confused, frequently overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, weak sense of purpose, relates to broken and discarded things, unsure where life is going, continually losing things, fears drawing attention to self, avoids unnecessary interaction, often bored, second guesses self, embarrassed by praise, worrying, resigned, prone to jealousy


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

I've confidently narrowed my options down after taking another online test as well as the SLOAN one. 
First, the functions which have pretty much been confirmed: Fi and Te. In regards to perceiving, I'm either a S type with decent N use, or an N type with decent S use. 

So, we have: INTJ, INFP, ENFP, ISFP, and ISTJ.
BTW, my test result was INFP, taken right after waking up with a hearty breakfast and long shower. I took the big five night before and I did not follow up on the results until after taking the mbti one. On v.2 of Jinsei's test, I was typed by one user as INFP, and by Jinsei as INTJ. Both were hesitant.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Meoleme Jumal said:


> Should I post a video?


I think that would help. I'm really unsure looking at what you're writing.


----------



## Jinsei (Aug 4, 2014)

Meoleme Jumal said:


> Right, I may have been really confused when considering Fe use. I'm likely either ISFP or INFP.
> 
> Now, I'd like to know if my understanding of the Ne/Si Se/Ni pairs is correct. Does Si give grounding and real life understanding to Ne ideas and creations (which are usually abstract); and does Ni provide meaning for Se ideas and creations which, If I have it right, usually result from the manipulation of reality as it already appears? So, the former pairing is to turn something outlandish into a more recognizable form, whereas the latter is providing underlying meaning for what may mostly have been created for visual effect?


I agree that is a good explanation. Si feeds a subjective sensory relation (ex: Blue isn't blue for Si... blue = sad or some other subjective personal meaning) as the basis for Ne to expand outward generating possibility after possibility and making connections to random things that abstractly relate to the initial Si point that it began. I like to think of Ne as expanding outward... it's open minded and objective about possibilities... anything is possible.

Se however absorbs objective sensory input... the big picture of what is actually there... Ni then takes all of that and begins focusing it and resolving it into an internal subjective meaning or possibility... much like a lens focuses sunlight... filtering millions of photons into one bright point of light that says AHA!! Most of the filtering, focusing, and connecting is done at a nearly subconscious level which is why Ni feels like it generates and drops inspiration into conscious thought out of nowhere... and strong Ni users when asked how they figured that out often say, "I have no idea, but it makes sense doesn't it?"

Kinda like this:


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

just your title makes me think IxFx automatically :happy: reading your posts on this page, and the word vomit, INFP. or at least a P type. (this way if i'm wrong i can at least say "well i did mention IxFP")


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

I had to cut out a lot of moments when I mumbled or spent a while in my head.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Meoleme Jumal

From the video, I'm leaning towards you being an ISFP. It's the way you act, the beliefs you have, your emphasis on "enjoying the process", very very ISFP.


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

TelepathicGoose, thank you for your input. Yeah, I'm just gonna go ahead and pick ISFP.

@Oswin thanks for helping out, too.
@idoh hey, hey, I guess I'm ixfp indeed; so, where's the club house?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree, you seem very ISFP. Sorry I didn't get to this earlier, but it looks like you've got yourself figured out! Congratulations))
I have the same dish 'system' haha)


----------

